# A new TARGET!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I just got my other 6 inchers, 3 - 4 inchers, and 1 - 3 incher...I also got my silhouette target. I just built my stands and now I gotta rig up my chains on my gongs and hang them on their stand after I paint it! Best thing is, since I'm a cheapo and I hoard stuff....the materials were free!!! Dumpster diving and made the stand fer the silhouette out of 1 inch square steel tubing and then some kind of hard steel brace fer the top!
















Here are my last ones that I built fer my 8 and 10 inch gongs!!! Those won't last long since they are wood and when they go bye-bye, I'll do em outta metal!


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Can I come up and shot that thing?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I told ya Danny, you got an open invite brother!


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Great job on that. Let us know how it works out. Don't get too close that can throw it back at ya!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Man i got so much steel tube I can whip you up some stands in no time, just let me know.


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

Dang, where in the area can you even shoot far enough to use a gong?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

My buddy down in Apopka had plow discs set up to shoot with his .22
ding ding ding ! A lot of dinging going on.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

csmigels said:


> Dang, where in the area can you even shoot far enough to use a gong?


I can shoot 250 at my house....25/50/100 right off my back porch and the 250 is at one of my food plots shooting into a creek bottom (also my property). I'm trying to buy some land on my north side where I will make a 500 yard (possibly) set up. Nothing professional, but it'll work!:thumbsup: Almost have my smaller gongs set up, just need to go buy a little more chain to set em up!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Lemme know if ya need a hand---I like stretchin out the old M1A every now and again.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Same here


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

The title of this thread got my wife all excited. Glad to find out it's about a _shooting _target & not the store.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Those are really nice


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

AndyS said:


> The title of this thread got my wife all excited. Glad to find out it's about a _shooting _target & not the store.


I wish my ole lady got excited over something like that:shifty::whistling:


Wade, Mike----The 300 WM melts through the target at 50 yards. I don't think it'll be that bad stretched out... Supposedly it'll take a 30-06 so the M1 oughta be OK....:thumbsup: After deer season is up, feel free to hit me up and come out!:thumbup:


----------

